# Winter Tyres?



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone bother changing to winter tyres? I know they're compulsory in some countries but do we really need them in England?


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Not dahn sarf but possibly oop north, especially if you're up high.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I change. The benefits become more obvious when you run a RWD car through winter. Not being able to get off your drive gives you a good enough reason.

In reality, the U.K. climate doesn't necessarily warrant full Winter tyres like I use but IMO all season tyres like across climates are the sweet spot.


----------



## Pipers (Nov 8, 2016)

I wouldn't bother unless you have summer hard tyres on . The vast majority of tyres in the UK are all year or ok for all year. I run Bridgestone and do not have a problem, if you were to go cheap may I suggest nexen. I would recommend the same tyres on the same axle and to diagonally change wheels at service to get the most out of the tyres.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Pipers said:


> I would recommend the same tyres on the same axle and to *diagonally *change wheels at service to get the most out of the tyres.


 Be careful though as some tyres are unidirectional.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

nope, adaptive driving style , tyre snow socks & a shovel is cheaper & takes up less storage space than a complete set of winter tyres, :biggrin:

but its been years since I remember needing or using tools to drive in snow . mind working from home for last 10 years helps :biggrin:

deano


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Never considered it but had a look around the internet and it seems that they are a benefit once the temperature falls below 7 degrees - improved grip and so not just a benefit when it snows for one or two days a year.

If you do a lot of driving then they could be a good investment but adjusting your driving style would also help - but how many do?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I have winter tyres for my bicycle and they are "ace"










no more sliding down the road on black ice or spinning up the rear wheel when climbing hills in snow and ice. I can get to the nearest shop with these when 4 x 4's get stuck. Mind you, my neighbour has one of these which is better. :laughing2dw:










A guy along the road has a "Cuthbertson" for when things get really bad, like when fags and drink run out.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not an issue here










Don't even need shoes never mind winter kit.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I dont bother with winter tyres but a couple of cars could have done with them this morning , I took my wife to the animal sanctuary where she works and saw two crashes on the way , it is only 20 mins from where we live . No snow in middlesbrough but at Redcar it looked like this


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I switch onto winter tyres, as i drive through countries where it is compulsory but I still feel the benefit back home.

I bought screenwash yesterday, and this morning the low level light came on. I felt smug


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

i fit winter tyres to my wifes car as she works at the local airport starting at silly o clock when temps are usually at there lowest.never any problem whatever the weather,rain,hail or snow/ice. they only cost £250 for 5 wheels c/w winter tyres now in year 3 & they still look brand new.it works great for me too as if its cold or frosty i just use her car instead of mine & save on my fuel :biggrin:


----------



## Ben Shaw (Nov 30, 2017)

Where I work, every 6 months the same customer comes back and pays to have the summer and winter tyres changing over - ON A 4WD SUV! Instead of investing in some cheap wheels with tyres fitted to them and just swapping the wheels over, we have to take the tyres out of their corner specific bags, take all the wheels off and then remove and refit the seasonal tyre, including the spare!

Living in the south of England I don't think it's completely necessary but as I have a RWD car now it makes more and more sense to keep a spare pair of wheels to one side with a more all weather tread. I think a full winter tyre will do more harm than good the 90% of the time it isn't icy out.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

I discovered winter tyres by accident when I bought a cheap set of part worns that happened to be winter tyres. Living out in the sticks at the time it was like night and day in winter, I was finding I was the only one making it into the carpark in the village. After that I always bought a couple of extra wheels from the scappies and fitted them and winter tyres on the front of the car. I know you should have them all round but its a good compromise if you drive accordingly with a FWD car.

The last 3-4 years my cars have had alloys so I couldn't get away with having extra steel wheels without it looking odd so I started buying all season tyres, these are about 80-90% as good as a pure winter tyre but you can use them all year round without the handling feeling funny when the weather warms up. They also work better in the wet than a summer tyre. If you buy in enough time you can normally pick up a cheap decent part worn set from ebay.

There's a good test here where a 2wd car with winter tyres grips better than a 4wd car with winter tyres:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/66692/winter-tyres-4x4-grip-test-video


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

In the UK I always used all seasons tyres... But living here winter tyres are compulsory...


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

novatron1_2 said:


> I discovered winter tyres by accident when I bought a cheap set of part worns that happened to be winter tyres. Living out in the sticks at the time it was like night and day in winter, I was finding I was the only one making it into the carpark in the village. After that I always bought a couple of extra wheels from the scappies and fitted them and winter tyres on the front of the car. I know you should have them all round but its a good compromise if you drive accordingly with a FWD car.
> 
> The last 3-4 years my cars have had alloys so I couldn't get away with having extra steel wheels without it looking odd so I started buying all season tyres, these are about 80-90% as good as a pure winter tyre but you can use them all year round without the handling feeling funny when the weather warms up. They also work better in the wet than a summer tyre. If you buy in enough time you can normally pick up a cheap decent part worn set from ebay.
> 
> ...


 that last bit should say "There's a good test here where a 2wd car with winter tyres grips better than a 4wd car with summer tyres" I can't seem to edit the post???


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm down south and even I was tempted with winter tyres during the last brace of years where we got some snow -- I even considered buying an old, banged up 4x4 to run a taxi service for the fam. Then it disappeared for a bunch of years, so doesn't seem worth the investment -- if we get a day or two in five years we're generally unlucky.

I like the idea, just not the outlay.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Winter tyres? I've spent this morning getting stranded locals home.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Being a good neighbor always feels good. Well done.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

My car is on winter tyres and is currently in Geneva. My hire car in the UK is on crap tyres, which didn't help me as I was locked up sliding downhill at 2mph, using just the kerb to stop the car. When I am PM winter tyres will be the law in the UK.

PS in Geneva it was colder than here, but they didn't call it 'The Beast from the East'. They called it 'Weather', and everyone got on as normal.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Winter tyres? I've spent this morning getting stranded locals home.


 Need you down here for a day mate! I had to actually walk to get a shop!!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Need you down here for a day mate! I had to actually walk to get a shop!!


 Nae gluvs min. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Robden said:


> Anyone bother changing to winter tyres? I know they're compulsory in some countries but do we really need them in England?


 No. And no.

:laughing2dw:

I've been having the same conversation with my colleagues in Austria for years. I tell them that as soon as we have a few cm of snow in winter, all the schools close, airports are put on red alert, nobody goes to work because the roads aren't cleared, and everyone panic buys at the supermarkets in case all the food runs out. They simply look confused, and say "why?" They think us Brits are bonkers, and I think they might have a point... :tongue:

I think the Big Yin said it best:


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Robden said:


> Anyone bother changing to winter tyres? I know they're compulsory in some countries but do we really need them in England?


 No rob never done it, probably because I'm too tight to keep changing. Don't think there's really a need in this country. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Being a good neighbor always feels good. Well done.


 Its part of country life. Something that is fading into history unfortunately.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I think the Big Yin said it best:


 Old Norwegian saying, not Glaswegian. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Pipers said:


> I wouldn't bother unless you have summer hard tyres on . The vast majority of tyres in the UK are all year or ok for all year. I run Bridgestone and do not have a problem, if you were to go cheap may I suggest nexen. I would recommend the same tyres on the same axle and to diagonally change wheels at service to get the most out of the tyres.


 I have just noticed this reply which is plain wrong, the vast majority of UK tyres are summer optimised and useless at freezing temperatures. I wonder if the contributor would like to update us on how his summer Bridgestones have fared this past week? My money is on not all that well!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I see Fred Flintstone didn't have a problem getting to work this morning...


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Robden said:


> Anyone bother changing to winter tyres? I know they're compulsory in some countries but do we really need them in England?


 I would never confess to being an expert when it comes to driving. No, I haven't changed my tyres, and hopefully I won't need to. I only have a two wheel drive vehicle and I have managed so far. I live in County Durham and we were hit fairly hard with the cold as well as the snow. Some individuals are over cautious, then you get the other end of the spectrum that seem to develop a heavy right foot when the snow appears and wonder why they get stuck or cant get up the slightest of hills when they are stationary and the car wheels are doing a ton. :bash:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I have winter tyres for my bicycle and they are "ace"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Do you live in the arctic circle. lol.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

jsud2002 said:


> I dont bother with winter tyres but a couple of cars could have done with them this morning , I took my wife to the animal sanctuary where she works and saw two crashes on the way , it is only 20 mins from where we live . No snow in middlesbrough but at Redcar it looked like this


 I live in Newton Aycliffe and I often find that when there is snow in Middlesbrough, Stockton etc there is non in Newton Aycliffe, and vise versa. The cut off point seems to be Sedgefield just where you leave it going to the A1.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RSR934 said:


> Do you live in the arctic circle. lol.


 Hill country. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Forget winter tyres....you just need one of these....combination of skateboard (steering) and jetski.....@WRENCH would love this up in the highlands...


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

RSR934 said:


> I live in Newton Aycliffe and I often find that when there is snow in Middlesbrough, Stockton etc there is non in Newton Aycliffe, and vise versa. The cut off point seems to be Sedgefield just where you leave it going to the A1.


 Sedgefield eh? That'll be because of all the hot air left over from when Tony Bliar was the MP. :laugh:

Apparently these are the things to use all year 'round;

https://www.michelin.co.uk/tyres/michelin-crossclimate


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Teg62x said:


> Need you down here for a day mate! I had to actually walk to get a shop!!


 You weren't thinking smart, I sent Big M for the Vodka

She set off to ASDA looking like Scott of the Antaric, took her ages.

:biggrin:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Teg62x said:


> Need you down here for a day mate! I had to actually walk to get a shop!!


 Hmmmmmm! :hmmm9uh: First pic...slightly....well marginally ankle deep....same as we have here 'darn sarf' ....second pic....who are you kiddin'.....that's just you knelt down.....rumbled big time ol' pal!.... :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> rumbled big time ol' pal!....


 I beg to differ. Look at the height of that quality dry stane dyke. :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I beg to differ. Look at the height of that quality dry stane dyke. :laughing2dw:


 Correct

:biggrin:

@Roger the Dodger

Have you ever been North of the Watford Gap ??

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I had a set in the 80's when I lived up north, I had to go to work over the North York Moors so felt it prudent, down south now I don't bother, haven't got anywhere to store them in any case


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I beg to differ. Look at the height of that quality dry stane dyke. :laughing2dw:


 There's no tracks behind him....still rumbled......


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> There's no tracks behind him....still rumbled......


 I can hand on heart say that is a true picture, Kate had to pull me out after laughing for ten minutes mind you!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Teg62x said:


> I can hand on heart say that is a true picture, Kate had to pull me out after laughing for ten minutes mind you!


 OK...you've convinced me....just seen the pics on the 'One Show' where some farmers from Scotland opened their front door to find the snow higher than the actual door frame.......guess milking the cows might be a slight inconvenience.....

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> OK...you've convinced me....just seen the pics on the 'One Show' where some farmers from Scotland opened their front door to find the snow higher than the actual door frame.......guess milking the cows might be a slight inconvenience.....
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 The one show!!! Jesus mate you need to get out more! :laugh: :laugh: The whole road is just massive drifts that have blown off the fields, I'm going to have to walk to the farm next door and see if they have a digger of some sort. I can imagine my CO if I phone him and say sorry boss snowed in!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

My front gate!



Being neighbourly!!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Still trying to dig the road clear!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Still trying to dig the road clear!


 You need this. And a measuring stick for @Roger the Dodger :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> You need this. And a measuring stick for @Roger the Dodger :laughing2dw:


 Don't bother with Dinky toys, TEG....you actually need on of these....


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

No need to change tires here, BFG All Terrains are worth every penny in all conditions :biggrin:


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

In Lancashire we don't even have big coats never mind snow tyres!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Don't bother with Dinky toys, TEG....you actually need on of these....


 Can you get it up here today mate, :laugh:

i would love to have a go in one of these! Never driven a digger before!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

My mate stayed out till 22:00 with the tractor last night so we can get almost all the way to the village by foot now!


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> In Lancashire we don't even have big coats never mind snow tyres!


 It's true :thumbsup:


----------

